# Teakwood for the Smoker??



## thai tiger (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,

a friend of mine offered me Teak wood for my smoker.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teak

does anyone knows about smoking with Teak ????


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2013)

Teak, though easily worked, can cause severe blunting on edged tools because of the presence of silica in the wood. Teak's natural oils  make it useful in exposed locations, and make the timber termite and pest resistant.

There may be a problem with the natural oils in the wood .... Don't know....  Dulling tools is the main problem when working with it....


----------

